# 12' Penn Prevail Casting Rod



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I know these are fairly new to the market. Does anyone have much experience with this rod? The lure rating is 4-10. What is the sweet spot for this rod? Will it handle 8nbait? Any insight would be appreciiated. It seems like it might be a great deal for $100. 
Thanks, Rob


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

Handles 8nbait good...had it since the middle of summer no problems...it's a steal! -sam


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Just got the 11' 2-6oz casting but haven't fished it yet. So far so good and it sure looks sweet.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm having a hard time finding anything negative on this rod, especially for the price. I think I'm going to go ahead and match this with a Penn Squall 15 for my 1st conventional set-up. Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

I gave had it matched with a diawa sha20v and a sl30sh and a shimano tourium 14....great rod great reels ....get the rod!


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I had a little problem with mine this morning. You can read the thread on open forum I started. Not blaming the rod tho. Just a heads up to use a good shock knot that isn't too big.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I saw your post... bummer. Shouldn't that be covered by the warranty? You might be able to swap it out. I use braid on my spinners and tie my shock leaders with alberto knot. I'm thinkin' I'll start w/17# mono. Albright knot?


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

When it happened I was using nail knot splice. I will go back to triple surgeons to no name.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

RobVB said:


> I saw your post... bummer. Shouldn't that be covered by the warranty? You might be able to swap it out. I use braid on my spinners and tie my shock leaders with alberto knot. I'm thinkin' I'll start w/17# mono. Albright knot?


That's what I do


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I just learned the albright knot. Its an easy knot to tie but somewhat difficult to tie properly. So all the wraps are tight and inline and you have no friction burn from pulling the knot tight. Its a Beautiful knot when tied properly!


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I started with uni-uni knot, it seemed to slip with braid to mono. I then went with albright. It seemed fine, but I feel more confident with alberto (modified albright) when using braid to mono. I haven't tried others, but from what I've heard and read the albright and alberto have pretty slim profiles. I've never had one catch on a guide. I always tie the shock leader knots the night before and they have always performed well. I've only had to tie the alberto knot once while fishing. It takes me a few minutes to do it right. The albright and alberto knots are great looking knots when they're tied correctly and the wraps are nice and snug .They're based on the chinese finger trap concept. Whenever I've tested the knots by pulling on them to failure, it seem the weak point has always been the braid cutting through the bend in the shock leader. I hope you find the knot as reliable as I have.

Rob


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I saw a video about the albright once that said most of the failures with braid cutting through flouro/mono happen because the knot is not properly tightened. The guy in the video was tying braid to flouro and he wrapped the braid like 16 times then wrapped the braid mainline around a screwdriver handle to tighten. With lots of lube.


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

That's probably true. I was testing the knot while I was learning to tie it. At the time I still had both lines on their spools and would pull the line that way. I definately had to pull harder on these knots compared to palomar, etc. I never used a scale, but I'm sure I was pulling the lines close to their ratings. I could never pull the braid that hard with my bare hands. Now that I'm thinking about it, some of the failures also seemed to be the braid breaking right as it came out of the knot near the bend. I use 30# braid to either a 40# or 50# mono. I believe both of these knots test in the 90-95% range. When I have snagged, the weak point has always been at the rig. I'm no expert... I'm still a newbie and still trying to figure this stuff out. 

I've definately decided to go with the 12' Prevail and Squall 15. I'm going to pick them up next week. Just like you, I'm excited to get out and learn how to cast it. It will give me something to work on over the winter. Hopefully I'll be able to get this set-up further out while fishing closer to shore with the spinning gear.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

Sir,
I had a Torque for half a season last year. Ended up wearing out/cracking one of the guides. I babied that rod. Not really sure what happened. Currently in the market for another 4-10 oz rod that is not a Penn...


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

If u can do it right ...Albright knot !-sam


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

Another convert to the dark side! I just picked up a 12' Penn Prevail casting rod. I also picked up an Akios 656 CTM earlier this week. Now I just have to fiigure out how to get the reel set up properly. Thanks for all the replies and opinions. Rob


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats! You'll love hearing the whine of a conventional!


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Is the handle configuration same as the torque? I found the butt on the torque too long for me (about 28" to center of seat). thanks.


----------



## Youngbuck757. (Jan 10, 2013)

phillyguy said:


> Is the handle configuration same as the torque? I found the butt on the torque too long for me (about 28" to center of seat). thanks.


Yes it is also 28" to the middle of the seat


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with the butt length for the Torque. I just measured the length from the butt end to the center of the reel.... 28.5 inches.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

roostertail said:


> Congrats! You'll love hearing the whine of a conventional!


RobVB we just dont want to hear you whinne about bcklashes


----------



## RobVB (Mar 17, 2012)

NC KingFisher said:


> RobVB we just dont want to hear you whinne about bcklashes


That's why I got a reel with both kinds of brakes!


----------



## DrumDum1986 (Oct 14, 2012)

Picked up and held an 11' and might I say that it is a lightweight rod that looks like it cost double the asking price. Good low level surf rod I figure. Thinking of picking up that 11' and putting a squall on it for a pomp setup.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

> Thinking of picking up that 11' and putting a squall on it for a pomp setup.


 That is exactly what I have. Spooled with 15lb mono.


----------

